# Meaty Beaty Big and Bouncy



## liquorboxracing (May 27, 2014)

A lot of tire under the back of this one! 1971 Pro Street Camaro. Car was built back in the early 90's. Still a neat car today!



GB 71 Camaro (9 of 9) by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



GB 71 Camaro (7 of 9) by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



GB 71 Camaro (4 of 9) by liquorboxracing, on Flickr


----------

